# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Suddenly prints come out terrible

## FoothillFurn

I have had the QIDI XPRO for about 6 months with no problems and now all of a sudden I can't get any prints to finish.  They all fail at some point into a big mess.  I can't figure out what went wrong?  I'm printing like I always have and haven't changed anything about the printer, bed, etc.  

I have attached a photo and the original file.  I have tried printing this 3 times and always get the same mess of a result.  I tried the exact same file on a Creality  CR-10 mini and it printed fine.  

Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?

Thanks!


IMG_3023.jpg

----------


## DrVax

Is the print coming loose from the print bed?  Try cleaning the print bed with alcohol.   When the print surface gets dirty the adhearsion will be reduced.

----------


## akyle32

I had problem a few months ago. A friend of mine suggested to clean to the print bed and it worked.

----------


## Vimtoman

You may have a slight blockage in the extruder.
Can happen with some filaments 
Easiest way is to just change the extruder if you have one spare.

----------


## jenny_swift88

> You may have a slight blockage in the extruder.
> Can happen with some filaments 
> Easiest way is to just change the extruder if you have one spare.


Can you tell me how to deal with clogging?

----------

